# WANTED 700c front QR hybrid/touring wheel



## jay clock (28 Sep 2011)

I am after a front quick release touring/hybrid wheel in silver. Big enough for about 28-35mm tyres. I thought I had a pair of wheels in the loft but can only find the rear one!

Nothing too fancy, and not looking to spend much. Attempting to do this bike up for as little as possible!

Jay


----------



## Bensbikespares (28 Sep 2011)

Ive got 1


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2011)

Hi Ben, what is it, what condition, and how much posted?


----------



## jay clock (9 Oct 2011)

anyone else got a wheel. Trying to do this bike on the cheap!


----------



## Bensbikespares (18 Oct 2011)

Dont no what wheel it is but its in vgc postage is £15 and there next day so make me an offer (you will get tyre, tube, wheel)


----------

